# need help with your coop or loft?



## kingcoops (Aug 17, 2009)

hEY THIS IS dAN FROM kING cOOPS. i DONT CHARGE FOR QUESTIONS.....LOL IF YOU NEED TO KNOW ANYTHING I'VE BEEN BUILDING COOPS FOR OVER 15 YEARS, ASK AWAY!


----------

